# فحص ضغط المحرك Engine Compression Test



## ابو ربحي (10 يوليو 2013)

فحص ضغط المحرك
Engine compression test​بداية كل عام وانتم بالف الف خير اخوتي الاحباء بمناسبة قدوم شهر الخير والبركات شهر رمضان المبارك واخص بالذكر الاخوة العقاب الهرم واخي عاطف مخلوف 
سبق وان وعدت احد الإخوة هنا بشرح كيفية فحص تسريب ضغط اسطوانات المحرك وتأخرت في طرح الشرح نتيجة مرضي بالأنفلونزا الشديدة والحمد لله بدأت بالتحسن الآن.
الشرح هذا غير مقتبس من أي منتدى أو موقع أو مدونة وهو خاص فقط لملتقى المهندسين العرب –قسم هندسة السيارات ولا يسمح بنقله أو نسخة دون ذكر المصدر فقد استغرق تجهيزه وقتا لا باس به كما استنفذ مني جهداً وتعبا كبيرين

البداية:
يتم إجراء فحص الضغط لمعرفة مقدار الضغط داخل الاسطوانة في نهاية شوط الضغط لتحديد الاسطوانة الضعيفة أو المتوقفة عن العمل.
الضغط المناسب ضروري للمحرك من أجل دورانه بكفاءة عالية ولسهولة تشغيله وكذلك لإنجاز الإحتراق الجيد داخل الإسطوانة.
تتراوح قيمة ضغط الإسطوانة في معظم المحركات ما بين 140- 160 PSI مع وجود نسبة فرق مسموحة تقدر 10% كفرق بين اسطوانة واسطوانة اخرى.
بواسطة فحص الضغط يستطيع الفني تشخيص أعطال مجموعة الصمامات ( المجموعة العلوية – الصمامات – رأس المحرك ) وكذلك أعطال مجموعة المكابس (الاسطوانة – المكبس – حلقات المكبس)

الأعطال التي يمكن تحديدها بواسطة فحص الضغط:


حلقات المكبس
جدران الاسطوانة
الصمامات وقواعد الصمامات
كسكيت رأس المحرك
راكم الكربون داخل غرفة الاحتراق.
 
الاحتياطات التي يجب اتخاذها عند إجراء فحص الضغط :


التأكد من مستوى وحالة زيت المحرك
التأكد من مستوى سائل التبريد ومليء الرادياتور إذا كان به نقص المياه.
تشغيل المحرك فترة كافية للوصول إلى درجة حرارة الدوران الطبيعي للمحرك حوالي 80 إلى 85 درجة مئوية.
أن تكون البطارية مشحونة جيداً
التأكد من حالة السلف وملائمة الدوران الطبيعي للسلف "سهولة دوران السلف"
إيقاف المحرك عن العمل قبل البدء بإجراء الفحص.
عند إدارة المحرك بواسطة السلف لأخذ قراءات الضغط "من خلال ساعة الضغط كما سأوضح لاحقا" يجب مراعاة تساوي الفترة الزمنية لدوران السلف في جميع الاسطوانات.
خطوات فحص الضغط compression


نظف مجرى البوجيات بالهواء المضغوط قبل فكها.
فك البوجيات
أوقف عمل نظام الإشعال لمنع دوران المحرك ويمكنك انجاز ذلك بفصل خط التغذية الموجبة عن الكويل وفي المحركات المزوددة بأنظمة الاشعال الالكتروني يمكن فصل فيشة مجس الكرنك CKP مما يمنع حدوث شرارة وكذلك منع حدوث نبضة في الحاقن تتسبب بدخول الوقود الى الاسطوانة مما يتسبب في عطل المحول الحفاز ,, او ممكن بدل فصل فيشة مجس الكرنك فصل فيشة الكويلات بالاضافى الى فصل فيش جميع الحاقنات " في النهاية لا نريد شرارة ولا وقود داخل الحاقن.
افتح صمام الخنق كليا "الثروتل"







يتبع >>>>>


----------



## ابو ربحي (11 يوليو 2013)

5- ثبت ساعة قياس الضغط مكان فتحة البوجية 












6- أدر المحرك بواسطة السلف لعدة ثواني (مع مراعاة تساوي الفترة الزمنية لجميع الاسطوانات ) ثم سجل قيمة قراءة الضغط في جدول خاص يوضح رقم الاسطوانة .

7- فك ساعة القياس ثم ثبتها في فتحة البوجية للإسطوانة الثانية وكرر نفس الإجراءات السابقة لأخذ قيمة قراءة الضغط.

8- كرر العملية لفحص بقية الاسطوانات

9- قارن نتائج الفحص " القيمة الفعلية التي فحصتها وظهرت معك" بالقراءات الاسمية الخاص بالمركبة 
ملاحظة" اعلم من الصعب الحصول على قراءات اسمية لفحص الاسطوانات لكن ساطعيكم القيمة الاقرب وهي من 140-170 psi





يتضح من جدول الفحص اعلاه ان الاسطوانة الاولى فيها مشكلة وذلك لان الضغط منخفض جدا بها مقارنة ببقية الاسطوانات التي بها ضغط متقارب من بعضها البعض
10- اذا كانت القراءة منخفضة في اسطوانة او اكثر اضف كمية قليلة من الزيت "زيت المحرك" في تلك الاسطوانة "ذات القراءة المنخفضة" ثم أعد الفحص مرة اخرى وسجل النتائج الجديدة وان اضافة الزيت تساعد في تحديد مكان المشكلة هل هي في الصمامات ورأس المحرك "أي الجزء العلوي من المحرك" أم في المكبس والحلقات وجدران الاسطوانة " الجزء السفلي من المحرك"

يتبع >>>>>>>


----------



## ابو ربحي (11 يوليو 2013)

نتائج الفحص:


إذا كانت قيم القراءات منقارية من مواصفات الشركة المنتجة للمحرك فذلك يدل على أن المحرك في حالة ميكانيكية جيدة .
انخفاض الضغط في اسطوانتين متجاورتين دليل على احتراق كسكيت رأس المحرك بين الاسطوانتين أو وجود كسر في رأس المحرك Head Cylinder
عدم تحسن قيمة الضغط بعد إضافة الزيت دليل على تسرب الضغط عبر الصمامات آو الكسيت أو بسبب كسر في رأس المحرك (العطل والمشكلة في الجزء العلوي من المحرك)
ارتفاع قيمة الضغط بعد إضافة الزيت دليل على تأكل حلقات المكبس او جدران الاسطوانة "السلندر".
ارتفاع قيمة الضغط عن المعدل الطبيعي لمواصفات الشركة دليل على تراكم الرواسب الكربونية داخل غرفة الاحتراق , او نتيجة استخدام كسكيت رأس ذو سمك أقل من المطلوب , أو ان رأس المحرك مخروط بزيادة وأكثر من اللازم فحدث زيادة لنسبة الانضغاط واثر ذلك على نتيجة الفحص.
انخفاض الضغط في جميع الاسطوانات بشكل متساوي وعدم ارتفاع الضغط بالرغم من إضافة الزيت دليل على خلل في تركيب جلدة التقسيمة.
 انتهى الشرح وما اريده منكم اخوتي لا اجرا على ما تم شرحه ولكن دعوة في ظهر غيب بتوفيقي في عملي وتخصصي وان يزيدني الله من هذا العلم ويوفقني لما فيه الخير.
​الموضوع القادم ان شاءالله سيكون بعنوان :
فحص تسريب الاسطوانة Cylinder Leakage Test
"سيكون موضوع منفصل"


----------



## فقيه العرب (12 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير شرح مميز


----------



## sayed .khersto (12 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم اللة كل الخير ان شاء اللة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (15 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## ابو ربحي (20 يوليو 2013)

الاخ فقيه العرب , الاخ سيد ,, الاخ طارق ,, بوركتم اخوتي على مروركم وتواجدكم واسعدني تعقيبكم على الشرح
كل عام وانتم بالف خير:20:


----------



## ابو علي النعيمي (20 يوليو 2013)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير ورمضان كريم , اعاده الله عليكم باليمن والبركات ,,
الحمد لله على سلامتك 
بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع المتميز والمفيد , وأسأل الله العظيم ان يبارك لك في عمرك وعلمك ورزقك 
تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (23 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة وحعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## 0 مستكشف 0 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

شرح رائع يخوي بغيت اطلع قوة المحرك عزم المكينة 
بالنسبة المئوية يعني عمر المحرك المتقي لمواصلة العمل 
زي طريقة فحص السيارة في ورش الفحص 
وشكرا لك


----------



## saad_srs (21 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فقيه العرب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

sayed .khersto قال:


> جزاكم اللة كل الخير ان شاء اللة


 شيء اكثر من رائع


----------



## فقيه العرب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك على ه>ه المعلومااااااااااااااااااااات


----------

